# Chriddof's Random YouTube Dump



## MrChriddof (Apr 5, 2011)

Here are a bunch of YouTube videos I find funny.
<dump>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZspwUxVXS0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFhbZjHngtU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8TfRXzZFLM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBqwkacU528
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1oVW8ty8fI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-d2EM2NjVJc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtRHZwylI3M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKTIfXTd32M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLqXdlRyJaw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss8LDBNcsWc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnSURplXzPs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbRxjFLS1oQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BZRDJ5dGzM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZaY1jV96jI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3JZypXyRQw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IA0sY3B7Irg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gx5MB-FvpDA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBDLCGTmoh4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWPeu7P7L2g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h05POLIQ1rs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGSVYgcy24Q

Have fun. 
</dump>


----------

